# Ferritin too low?



## lorirad (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi guys! I am new on the forum and was wondering if you can help.

I have Hashimoto's and recently started a low does of Nature Throid (2x day) (16.25 x 2). Feelinga bit less tired so far but haven't seen the new numbers since the meds.

Prior to meds:

TPO antibodies 220 (0 -34)

Thyroglubulin 1.6 (. - .9)

TSH 2.2 (.45 - 4.5)

FT3 2.2 (2.0 - 4.4)

RT3 13 (9.2 - 24.1)

TT3 68 (71 - 180)

T4 1.16 (.82 - 1.77)

Iron 96 (30 - 160)

Ferritin 28 (10 - 291)

Iron % Sat. 32 (20 - 55)

*My doctor hasn't put me on iron but wondering if my ferritin is too low and if I need iron supplements? I am 98 lbs., athletic and practice Ashtanga Yoga regularly.

Any advice on my numbers/protocol would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thank you,

Lori


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Could you please post ranges for each of those results? Every lab uses a different range so it's hard to tell much without them.


----------



## lorirad (Mar 12, 2015)

Just posted the ranges. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Your ferritin is very low; read the above!

And........................have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? Those antibodies suggest that that would be a very good idea.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## lorirad (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks so much for the info. It's helpful. I will start a supplement and try to eat more iron rich foods.

Yes, I had a thyroid ultra sound which came back normal.

I have 3 kids and an athlete. Perhaps I just got depleted over the past few years?

Either way, I will work on improving it. Thank you!


----------

